# royal british legion St thomas street derby June 2008



## The Pirate (Jun 17, 2008)

I went to the dentists today and noticed that the biulding over the road was 
A.. boarded up

B.. Looking very nice...
and 
C.. Had a demolition skip in the carpark so may be going for good !!

So i had a quick look around and saw it was an old british legion club that i never even knew excisted... i asked my kids if they fancied a look around and they said "NO" !!

So i took them home and came back for a look....

Here`s the pics.

The welcome sign






front view





Back of biulding





Inside the main room...as you can see the whold place is gutted





The view of the cellar from the main room





Some nice beams in an outhouse





View into the first cellar room





There was a celar below the celar !! there were two rooms in it but niether were really very welcomming.





View from the back of the place to the main room downstairs





The second floor...only one pic of this floor made it as i turned my flash off and so my little camera wanted to leave the shutter open but i was ballencing on floor beams so couldn`t stand too still.






These two are the upper attic room that looked fantastic in shape and personality..there was also a nice open fireplace and i`m sure this would have been the best room in the place.










Then there was the upper upper attic !!






And through the nicely shaped door to an rooftop patio type place... Here you have great views ...over normanton !... but the actual space was brilliant i could imagine having great summer parties on the roof.

















Last place goes to the usual toilet shots !!


----------



## Neosea (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice find, thanks for the photo's


----------



## johno23 (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice unusual one,well spotted,I didnt know that one existed eitherAny idea what they are doing with it or the site


----------



## The Pirate (Jun 17, 2008)

No mate no idea but i`m sure tompski will know.....


----------



## thompski (Jun 17, 2008)

Nope not a clue! 

Chellaston British Legion is no more and rumoured for redevelopment. Judging by the size of the site I reckon they'll stick a block of flats on the St Thomas Road.

Nice little explore, two drinking establishments in less than a week


----------



## The Pirate (Jun 17, 2008)

Yeah i`m considdering trying one that actually sells beer sometime


----------



## thompski (Jun 17, 2008)

I go to the Brunswick, its like a mini version of the Friar Gate Warehouse with stable floors... it was derelict once too.

£1.50 for quality Derby brewed ale, and no its not made with excuse for water from the Derwent!


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice find, Saigon. Like the look of the back of the building and the outhouse beams, especially. Some nice details inside, too. Good stuff!


----------



## The_Revolution (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice find. The British Legion seems to be selling off a lot of their sites in Derby; looks like they've been cashing in on the demand for land (either that or they're having trouble balancing the books these days).


----------

